# Karl Gotch R.I.P.



## Marvin (Jul 31, 2007)

http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Wrestling/2007/07/29/4377879.html


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 31, 2007)

.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 31, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 31, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 31, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 31, 2007)

.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jul 31, 2007)

R.I.P. and Domo Arigato to a true warrior  :asian:
May his memory never die...


----------



## Tames D (Jul 31, 2007)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 1, 2007)

.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 1, 2007)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 2, 2007)

.


----------



## TjThunder (Aug 3, 2007)

.


----------



## bdparsons (Aug 3, 2007)

.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## The Elemental (Aug 3, 2007)

R.I.P

The man was a legend.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Aug 3, 2007)

.


----------



## Hand Sword (Aug 3, 2007)

R.I.P. Sir.


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 4, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## MJS (Aug 4, 2007)

.


----------

